# Artificial reefs



## frankiej1969 (Nov 26, 2011)

Are you allowed to make your own artificial reefs for fishing and diving? What are the guidelines?


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

I think there's a license to legally put down stuff and make reefs. There are a few people that build the pyramids and sink them for you and give you and only you, the coordinates of the pyramids so you know where they are and can fish them. They also build bigger reefs. Bet thing is go google artificial reef deployments florida, it'll come up.
Good luck and if you do sink one, let me know where it is &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Here ya go.

http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureaus/CommunityServices/ArtificialReefs.html


----------

